
Extensive vs. Intensive Learning - headalgorithm
http://blog.nickwinter.net/extensive-vs-intensive-learning
======
firethief
It's not clear to me that the generalization beyond languages is valid. In
extensive reading the unknown words are connected to more known words; that
seems to me likely the largest factor in why it works better. But the other
domains like math problems don't have this context effect, because the
problems are independent. Why would it still work?

